# (Some Adult Humour) Ze English is not easy! Various signs from around the world



## ladylore (Feb 26, 2009)

Bangkok temple: IT IS FORBIDDEN TO ENTER A WOMAN, EVEN A FOREIGNER, IF DRESSED AS A MAN 

Cocktail lounge, Norway: LADIES ARE REQUESTED NOT TO HAVE CHILDREN IN THE BAR 

Doctor?s office, Rome: SPECIALIST IN WOMEN AND OTHER DISEASES 

Dry cleaners, Bangkok: DROP YOUR TROUSERS HERE FOR THE BEST RESULTS 

Nairobi restaurant: CUSTOMERS WHO FIND OUR WAITRESSES RUDE OUGHT TO SEE THE MANAGER 

Athi River highway (main road to Mombasa, leaving Nairobi): TAKE NOTICE: WHEN THIS SIGN IS UNDER WATER, THIS ROAD IS IMPASSABLE 

Kencom poster: ARE YOU AN ADULT THAT CANNOT READ? IF SO, WE CAN HELP 

Cemetery: PERSONS ARE PROHIBITED FROM PICKING FLOWERS FROM ANY BUT THEIR OWN GRAVES 

Tokyo hotel's regulations: GUESTS ARE REQUESTED NOT TO SMOKE OR DO OTHER DISGUSTING BEHAVIOURS IN BED 

Swiss restaurant menu: OUR WINES LEAVE YOU NOTHING TO HOPE FOR 

Tokyo bar: SPECIAL COCKTAILS FOR THE LADIES WITH NUTS 

Yugoslavia hotel: THE FLATTENING OF UNDERWEAR WITH PLEASURE IS THE JOB OF THE CHAMBERMAID 

Japan hotel: YOU ARE INVITED TO TAKE ADVANTAGE OF THE CHAMBERMAID 

Lobby of Moscow hotel: YOU ARE WELCOME TO VISIT THE CEMETERY WHERE FAMOUS RUSSIAN AND SOVIET COMPOSERS, ARTISTS AND WRITERS ARE BURIED DAILY EXCEPT THURSDAY 

Sign in Germany's Black Forest: IT IS STRICTLY FORBIDDEN ON OUR BLACK FOREST CAMPING SITE THAT PEOPLE OF DIFFERENT SEX, FOR INSTANCE, MEN AND WOMEN, LIVE TOGETHER IN ONE TENT UNLESS THEY ARE MARRIED WITH EACH OTHER FOR THIS PURPOSE 

Zurich hotel: BECAUSE OF THE IMPROPRIETY OF ENTERTAINING GUESTS OF THE OPPOSITE SEX IN THE BEDROOM, IT IS SUGGESTED THAT THE LOBBY BE USED FOR THIS PURPOSE 

Rome laundry: LADIES, LEAVE YOUR CLOTHES HERE AND SPEND THE AFTERNOON HAVING A GOOD TIME


----------



## white page (Feb 27, 2009)

this is wonderful LL  thanks 


> Kencom poster: ARE YOU AN ADULT THAT CANNOT READ? IF SO, WE CAN HELP





> Nairobi restaurant: CUSTOMERS WHO FIND OUR WAITRESSES RUDE OUGHT TO SEE THE MANAGER



my favourites for now


----------

